# drive system error



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

strange one of the way home tonight, drive system error came up and felt like it went into limp mode

turned car off and on again, errors gone but feels like i've got no turbo. Don't know if it's anything to do with the recent remap, couldn't see any loose pipes

Any ideas guys, going to bell them in the morning anyway

migzy


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

loose boost pipe, thank god nice easy fix

migzy


----------



## Ray r (May 27, 2020)

I just had the same warning pop up on the dashboard. After the car not being used for about 9 weeks due to lock down

My cars a company car in a lease scheme so I called the leasing company who sorted out a visit from Audi assist

Once the guy had interrogated the cars diagnostics. He told me the turbo actuator had seized due to the car not being used and I live right next to the sea

He said he never seen this on a TT before but had seen it on other Audi's

To fix the problem he simply instructed the ecu to "wiggle" / move the actuator a number of times until the ecu (using the out put of the corresponding sensor indIcated that all was ok

Apparently access to the actuator is very restricted. Hence some cleaver person thought up this nice fix

The guy cleared all the corresponding error codes and now everything is back to normal


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

The actuator periodically sticks on my turbo, took a while toi work out what the problem was.

I let the engine cool and then reach behind and manually pull it several times, seems to work okay for a few weeks and then starts to stick again.

Not a part I want to try and replace as they look pretty awkward to setup correctly


----------

